# Notebook für WoW



## dapr51 (10. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich suche für meine Reisen ein günstiges Notebook, auf welchem ich aber WoW einigermaßen gutaussehend zocken kann.

Details:
- Grafikdetails auf Hoch
- Raids im 10er sowie 25er Mode
- Preis zwischen € 500 und € 600

Habe in den letzten Tagen schon viele potenzielle Notebooks gefunden, will hier aber noch keinen posten und erstmals eure Tipps abwarten. Vllt. habt ihr auch gleich Links für mich. 

Danke,
dapr51


----------



## Caps-lock (10. September 2012)

Für dein Geld wirst du ein Notebook mit nem I5 Prozi und ner 630m bekommen.
Mehr Leistung ist in meinen Augen nicht drin.

Ich habe Zweifel, dass 25er Raids damit auf hohen Details flüssig laufen in WoW, besonders mit der neuen Erweiterung, die garantiert wieder mehr Leistung fordert.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. September 2012)

dapr51 schrieb:


> - Preis zwischen € 500 und € 600
> 
> Habe in den letzten Tagen schon viele potenzielle Notebooks gefunden.


Bist du dir da sicher? Also für den Preis würde ich sagen eher nicht. 700-800Euro wären da eher angemessen. Schau dir mal Benchmarks mit solch einer Grafikkarte an, wie die von "Caps-Lock" erwähnte. Hohe Details auf keinen Fall, da dürfte selbst mein Notebook noch besser zurecht kommen und da ist die Grafikkarte drei Generationen zurück und vier Jahre alt. (9800GTX)
Spiele- Notebooks für nicht allerhöchste Ansprüche fangen mit einem Grafikchip 650M oder 560M(555M) an.


----------



## dapr51 (11. September 2012)

Danke Caps-lock und Dagonzo für eure Antworten. Untenstehend habe ich euch meine momentane Auswahl nach Preis augelistet:

- http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/acer+notebooks/aspire/acer+aspire+7750g+32314g50mnbb
- http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/packard+bell+easynote+tv11hc+198ge/refcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0
- http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+ideapad+g780+m842fge/refcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0
- http://configure.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=n0015r34&model_id=inspiron-15r-5520&c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1
- http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus+notebooks/gaming/asus+n53sn+sx353v+15+multimedia+notebook
- http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+notebooks/msi+ge60+i547w7h+97641

Wie ihr seht, liegen die letzten beiden Notebooks vom Preis weit über meinem abgesteckten Budget von 500-600 €. Wenn ihr jetzt aber sagt, dass es eines dieser beiden wirklich wert ist, dann werde ich mir eine "Budgetaufstückung nochmal gerne auch überlegen. Natürlich würde ich mich auch über konkrete Notebookvorschläge eurerseits freuen.

Danke euch,
dapr51


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

#1 Nein vllt. auf niedrig bis mittel aber nicht im 25er
#2 genau so wie #1 
#3 wie #1 und #2
#4 genau so 
#5 ist etwas besser aber auch älter... aber nur etwas
#6 sollte machbar sein. wobei 25er flüssig(+25fps) wird auch schwer sein.


----------



## dapr51 (11. September 2012)

Danke für die Tipps!

Hättest du vllt. eine Kaufempfehlung für mich? Halt ein Notebbok auf dem ich mit Grafik auf hoch im 25er raiden kann? Als Alternative zum MSI Notebook.

Danke,
dapr51


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Ja da bist du aber 1000 Euro aufwärts. 
Schenker Notebooks z.b. ab einer GT660
MSI die Gaming Serie mit einer GT660/670


----------



## Soulii (11. September 2012)

warum zum henker will man immer auf nem notebook 25er raiden...
ich meine wenn man richtig geld verbrennen will geht das, spaß macht das aber nicht.

in deiner preisklasse kannst du das eh vergessen.

wie emjay schon sagte, ab 1k min.
wobei ich dort auch bezweifeln mag, dass man da so richtig 25er gehen kann.
du brauchst flussige fps, addons und keine ruckler wenn mal nen bisschen grafik kommt.

stell dir ne anständigen tower hin, denn kannst du in 2-3 jahren dann nochmal aufrüsten.
da hast du für den gleichen preis locker die doppelte leistung.


----------



## dapr51 (11. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Ja da bist du aber 1000 Euro aufwärts.
> Schenker Notebooks z.b. ab einer GT660
> MSI die Gaming Serie mit einer GT660/670


Danke für die Tipps. Werd mir die mal anschauen, auch wenn ich glaube, dass die meinen Budgetrahmen zu sehr ausreizen.



Soulii schrieb:


> warum zum henker will man immer auf nem notebook 25er raiden...
> ich meine wenn man richtig geld verbrennen will geht das, spaß macht das aber nicht.
> 
> in deiner preisklasse kannst du das eh vergessen.
> ...


Das mit dem Tower habe ich mir schon überlegt. Ich bin aber aufgrund meiner Arbeit viel unterwegs und mein alter Laptop gibt nun allmählich den Geist auf, und daher brauch ich was Mobiles, auf dem WoW einigermaßen gut funktioniert, womit ich aber auch Surfen, DVD schauen und arbeiten kann. Ein guter Tower ist dann die nächste Investition. Nur damit du verstehst, warum ich ein WoW-taugliches Notebook suche. (Hinzukommt, dass Raids nur im Notfall am Notebook gespielt werden, falls es mal wirklich unterwegs sein muss!)

dapr51


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> wie emjay schon sagte, ab 1k min.
> wobei ich dort auch bezweifeln mag, dass man da so richtig 25er gehen kann.
> du brauchst flussige fps, addons und keine ruckler wenn mal nen bisschen grafik kommt.



Eine GT 670 sollte schon 25er Raids mit +25fps packen.

Ahja bei Schenker die XMG Reihe.


----------



## Xathom (11. September 2012)

Hab das hier gefunden, mein Lappy hat die Vorgängerversion der Grafikkarte (4650M) und damit läuft WoW auf hohen Einstellungen auch im 25er Raid auf 30FPS+

Tipp


Mein Lappy


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Kannst du vergessen. 

Ich hab eine 5850 und hatte vorher einen mit einer 5650. 

Im Kampf 10-15 fps auch hoch mehr geht da nicht. Bei der 5650 eher unter die 10 fps und das nur noch auf mittel.

Und mit einer auflösung von 1.366 x 768 wird es nicht wirklich Spaß machen zu spielen.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. September 2012)

Und an diesem Punkt sind wir dann irgendwann immer...

Ich persönlich kann mich noch gut ans raiden damals erinnern.
Zul Aman Bären-Run...

Ich: Hey Tank du stehst in der Weihe vom Boss...
Tank: ne steh ich nicht...
I: hast du hohe Details an ?
Tank: ne dann läuft WoW nicht bei mir...

*wand*

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob sich das gebessert hat , aber wenn du bei einigen Dingen nicht alle Details anhattest, dann bist du einfach verreckt in einem Effekt, den dein Rechner ausgeblendet hat.


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

So ist es immer noch. Und genau das sind die Lesitungslasstigen Einstellungen die man als 1. ausmacht.


----------



## Pyronidas (11. September 2012)

Günstig und gut für Ultra
http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/74fa83c9ba1991547e9a4337d9ec7858/cl/details/cnid/8a142c3e4143562a5.46426637/anid/8a647c904ec905467.19202626/Fire-DTX/

Günstig und etwas zukunftssicherer
http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/74fa83c9ba1991547e9a4337d9ec7858/cl/details/cnid/8a142c3e4143562a5.46426637/anid/0a947da3aecec8cc5.59351058/HellFire-DTX/

Have Fun


----------



## dapr51 (12. September 2012)

Danke wieder für die Antworten an euch alle. 

Und Pyronidas, ein echt guter Tipp mit der Seite, gefällt mir, dass man sich die Notebooks dort selbst konfigurieren kann. Habt ihr zu diesen Notebooks irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte?

Und zu dieser Konfiguration habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

- Microsoft Premium sollte wohl reichen? Bzw. kennt da irgendwer die Unterschiede?
- i3, i5 oder i7 und vorallem welcher? Ich tendiere zum Intel® Mobile Core i5 3320M / 3MB L3 Cache, 2.60GHz - 3.30GHz Turbo Modus.
- 4 oder 8 GB RAM? Ich tendiere zu 8 GB - 1 x 8192 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz.

Bitte hier noch eure Hilfe, weil die Notebooks gefallen mir eigentlich sehr gut und der Preis passt finde ich auch für die Möglichkeiten.

Danke,
dapr51


----------



## Pyronidas (12. September 2012)

Erfahrungswert:

Die Notebooks von Deviltech sind sehr wertig verbaut, man darf zwar für den Preis kein Aluminiumgehäuse mit viel Pling Pling erwarten, dennoch sind sie gut verarbeitet nichts knirscht nichts knarrt, ich persönlich finde lediglich die bildschirmscharniere etwas zu leichtgängig. Tastenanschlag super stabile tastatur. Ausserdem sind sie erstaunlich leicht und haben ne hohe verwindesteifigkeit. Die Gehäuse sidn soweit ich weiß MSI Gehäuse und die sind in der regel recht wertig trotz günstigen Materials
Auch Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung für Geräte der Leistungsklase überraschend gut. 
Nachteil..es wird kein System vorinstalliert, du erhälst lediglich den Datenträger und Key dazu wenn du den Kasten kaufst, ist aber auch n Vorteil..wenn ich an meinen Alienware denke da saß ich erstmal ne Woche bis ich alles platt hatte ud dann neu so drauf das alles funktionierte aber der unnötige Ballast weg war.

I5 reicht völlig aus
8GB ram dito da würden ja auch 4 reichen wenn du nur zockst aber lieber etwas mehr, es sind 2 sockel drinnen hast also noch Platz zum aufrüsten mit nem 2. Riegel
Als Privatanwender reicht die HomePremium definitiv die unterschiede zu Prof/Ultimate sind netzwerktechnischer Natur


----------



## dapr51 (12. September 2012)

Toll, das ist mir wirklich eine große Hilfe. Danke vielmals dafür! Stöbere jetzt einfach ein bisschen auf der Seite, und werde an der Konfiguration basteln. Habe meine Schmerzgrenze jetzt bei 1000,- &#8364; festgesetzt, hier sollte ich dann schon ein Notebook erhalten, dass Raids locker packt!

EDIT: Beim Fire DTX komme ich mit Wunschkonfiguration (Full HD 15,6", Windows Premium, i5 3320M, GeForce GT650M, 8 GB RAM) momentan auf &#8364; 885,-.
Beim HellFire DTX komme ich mit Wunschkonfiguration (Full HD 17,3", Windows Premium, i5 3320M, GeForce GTX 660M, 8 GB RAM) momentan auf &#8364; 1.075,-.
Um hier unter die 1000,- &#8364; Grenze zu kommen, müsste ich die Konfiguration auf den i5 3210M und nur 4GB ändern oder Windows Premium weglassen.

Habt ihr in diesen Preissegementen vllt. noch Vergleichsprodukte für mich (schaue auch gerade by mySN z, oder sagt ihr, dass passt von Preis/Leistung her?

Danke euch allen,
dapr51


----------



## Pyronidas (12. September 2012)

Preis/Leistungstechnisch wirst für reines zocken einfach nichts besseres finden, nimm einfach die 4 GB Variante es ist nur ein riegel drinnen du kannst noch locker später n 2. 4GB dazustecken ist kein Thema


----------



## dapr51 (12. September 2012)

Und was haltet ihr von diesem Modell, wurde mir gerade auf notebooksbilliger von einem der Communitymanager vorgeschlagen:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+ideapad+y580+m772jge+15gaming

Finde das Angebot sehr interessant, aber was meint ihr dazu?

Danke,
dapr


----------



## Saji (12. September 2012)

dapr51 schrieb:


> Und was haltet ihr von diesem Modell, wurde mir gerade auf notebooksbilliger von einem der Communitymanager vorgeschlagen:
> http://www.notebooks...772jge+15gaming
> 
> Finde das Angebot sehr interessant, aber was meint ihr dazu?
> ...



Nur 4GB RAM, fragwürdige Aufrüstmöglichkeiten. Ich würde wenn dann gleich etwas mit 8GB RAM nehmen, dann ersparst du dir am Ende das Gefriemel und sooo teuer ist das beim Anschaffungspreis auch nicht.  Außerdem beachte das in den 799,- des Lenovo KEIN OS enthalten ist. Das kostet noch mal 88,- extra sofern du keins zuhause hast. Home Premium reicht da aber völlig aus.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. September 2012)

Du hast von 8GB RAM 0 Vorteile beim zocken der Spiele, die der TE angegeben hat.


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2012)

Nur um ein paar Dinge klarzustellen:

Deviltech ist ein Barebone Reseller, genau wie One.de oder MYSN.de.

Das FireDTX Notebook ist ein MSI GE60 Barebone und das gibts auch bei One.de, hawkforce usw.
Das HellfireDTX ist ein Clevo W370ET (bzw 170 bei der 15" Variante) Barebone und das gibts auch bei MYSN und One.de etc.

Deviltech baut keine Notebooks, die bauen dort die Komponenten ein.

PS: Das Lenovo wird sehr heiß und drosselt, ist in diversen Tests nachzulesen.

Ich empfehle dir das 15" Clevo (oder halt das 17" Clevo, wenn du es nicht täglich bewegen musst) und zum Gamen ein i5 und 4GB RAM (später nachrüsten).


----------



## Saji (12. September 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Du hast von 8GB RAM 0 Vorteile beim zocken der Spiele, die der TE angegeben hat.



Würde ich dafür jedesmal einen Euro kriegen wäre ich nun schon reich. Weiß man ob es wirklich bei WoW bleibt? Ob nicht mal ein anderes Spiel auf der Platte landet das sehr wohl von etwas mehr RAM profitiert? Ich sage ganz klar. Nur auf längere Sicht gekauft ist clever gekauft.


----------



## Squeale (12. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Würde ich dafür jedesmal einen Euro kriegen wäre ich nun schon reich. Weiß man ob es wirklich bei WoW bleibt? Ob nicht mal ein anderes Spiel auf der Platte landet das sehr wohl von etwas mehr RAM profitiert? Ich sage ganz klar. Nur auf längere Sicht gekauft ist clever gekauft.



Das ist Blödsinn, Leistung kauft man bei Elektronik nicht im vorraus, sondern dann wenn man sie braucht - der schnellebige Markt ist schuld.

Okay, bei RAM der nichts kostet sieht das vielleicht noch anders aus... aber 2 Ramriegel reinklicken kann sogar meine kleine Schwester.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Würde ich dafür jedesmal einen Euro kriegen wäre ich nun schon reich. Weiß man ob es wirklich bei WoW bleibt? Ob nicht mal ein anderes Spiel auf der Platte landet das sehr wohl von etwas mehr RAM profitiert? Ich sage ganz klar. Nur auf längere Sicht gekauft ist clever gekauft.



Wie Squeale schon geschrieben hat, Ram aufrüsten ist einfacher als einem Baby den Schnuller zu klauen. Wenn er ein anderes Spiel als WoW spielt gebe ich dir Brief und Siegel, dass zuerst die GPU oder der Prozessor limitieren bevor 4 GB RAM es tun.


----------



## Saji (12. September 2012)

Squeale schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn, Leistung kauft man bei Elektronik nicht im vorraus, sondern dann wenn man sie braucht - der schnellebige Markt ist schuld.
> 
> Okay, bei RAM der nichts kostet sieht das vielleicht noch anders aus... aber 2 Ramriegel reinklicken kann sogar meine kleine Schwester.



Ich weiß nicht wie alt deine kleine Schwester ist, aber bei einem Desktop-PC traue ich es ihr je nach Alter schon zu. Aber okay, habt ja Recht. 4GB reichen natürlich völlig für WoW aus. Verzeihung das ich meine persönliche Meinung vertreten wollte und in den Raum warf, das WoWler auch mal etwas anderes spielen möchten. Echte WoWler spielen selbstverständlich nur WoW, weil alles andere eh nur ein billiger Abklatsch ist.


----------



## dapr51 (12. September 2012)

Genug gedizzed. Das Notebook ist vorerst nur für WoW, was später dazukommt ist eine andere Sache, aber vom rein Technischen ist es wirklich einen Versuch wert:


> Das Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 M772JGE zeichnet sich durch folgende spezifische Produkteigenschaften aus:
> 
> 39,6 cm (15,6“) Full-HD-Display
> 1920 x 1080, 16:9 Format
> ...


Ob ich da ein vergleichbares Gamernotebook finde?


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2012)

dapr51 schrieb:


> Genug gedizzed. Das Notebook ist vorerst nur für WoW, was später dazukommt ist eine andere Sache, aber vom rein Technischen ist es wirklich einen Versuch wert:
> 
> Ob ich da ein vergleichbares Gamernotebook finde?



Klar... du kannst ja das Clevo genau so konfigurieren (bei Deviltech oder MYSN oder One etc.) und sogar noch geschickter, nämlich mit nem i5, ner ordentlichen Festplatte usw.


----------



## xynlovesit (12. September 2012)

Also von den Daten hoert sich das alles sehr angenehm an, besonders die Grafikkarte wuerde ich als Highlight nennen, weil mit der kannste Battlefield 3 auf High spielen und World of Warcraft auf Ultra. 

Besonders nett ist ebenso die HD4000 Intel, die schaltet sich automatisch ein, sobald du mit dem Spielen aufhoerst und z.B. zum Internet Surfen oder Office Kram umsteigst. Spart Strom!


Ebenso Bluetooth 4.0

Also rein von den Daten schaut es spitze aus.

Der Preis?


----------



## dapr51 (12. September 2012)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Klar... du kannst ja das Clevo genau so konfigurieren (bei Deviltech oder MYSN oder One etc.) und sogar noch geschickter, nämlich mit nem i5, ner ordentlichen Festplatte usw.


Welchen i5er würdest du empfehlen? Und auf dem Lenovo ist eh schon 1 TB drauf, das reicht doch, oder?
Weil wenn du mir einen passenden i5er nennen kannst, suche ich mir bei den jeweiligen Anbietern (Deviltech, mySN & One) das jeweilige Notebook mit ner GTX 660M raus und schau was dann rauskommt.



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Der Preis?


999,- &#8364;.


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2012)

dapr51 schrieb:


> Welchen i5er würdest du empfehlen? Und auf dem Lenovo ist eh schon 1 TB drauf, das reicht doch, oder?
> Weil wenn du mir einen passenden i5er nennen kannst, suche ich mir bei den jeweiligen Anbietern (Deviltech, mySN & One) das jeweilige Notebook mit ner GTX 660M raus und schau was dann rauskommt.
> 
> 
> 999,- €.



Naja, aber die Größte ist nicht wichtig bei der Festplatte. Lieber eine SSD als Systemplatte oder mindestens eine die 7200RPM hat, weil eine langsame große Platte bringt dir wenig wenn du spielst.

Ich würde den i5 3210M empfehlen, der reicht aus und verbraucht weniger Strom. Limitieren wird sowieso die GTX 660M. Und wie schon erwähnt, das Lenovo drosselt und wird sehr heiß. Einfach mal Google benutzen und ein paar Tests anschauen.


----------



## dapr51 (12. September 2012)

Habe nun auch noch diese beiden Schenker gefunden:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/schenker+notebooks/xmg/xmg+advanced/schenker+xmg+a522+adv+1ox+advanced+gaming+notebook
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/schenker+notebooks/xmg/xmg+advanced/schenker+xmg+a722+adv+3ed+advanced+gaming+notebook

Im Vergleich mit dem Lenovo, welches ist hier das Beste?

Danke,
dapr51


----------

